
Brewfile for macOS homebrew – our settings for developers - jph
I&#x27;m collecting Brewfile ideas from many developers.<p>Here are the best so far:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;brewfile<p>If you use macOS, and you use brew, then this file may be able to save you a bunch of time, or give you ideas.
======
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/brewfile](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/brewfile)

